# New Pet News Forum Section



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Due to popular demand we have now created a new pet news forum section. This section should be used for posting threads regarding pet and animal related news from both the UK and worldwide. If you are posting a news story from a newspaper or online news website, please could you add a link and reference to which newspaper or website the story is from.

Many Thanks
Mark


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

petforum said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Due to popular demand we have now created a new pet news forum section. This section should be used for posting threads regarding pet and animal related news from both the UK and worldwide. If you are posting a news story from a newspaper or online news website, please could you add a link and reference to which newspaper or website the story is from.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark, Also, when posting a News story, you can include pictures, but leave out your Signature. If you post a news story that might be graphic in nature, include that in the Subject line i.e. GRAPHIC. Sugggestions are always welcome, you can also contact me or Mark if you have any further ideas or questions. Thanks,

*Steve*


----------

